# Creating a Php-Nuke Portal (Made Easy)



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

OK, TExt Repaired, Everything should be fine. 

PS - Converting HTML to bbcode is a pain the the neck, back, and shoulders 
__________________________________________________________


The second installment in my "Dummies" series deals with Php-Nuke, the popular portal/forum creating online software. Now, in case you're planning to ask me what it is, her you go :



[blockquote]PHP-Nuke is a web based automated news publishing and content management system (a 'nuke') based on PHP and MySQL. The system is fully controlled using a web-based user interface. PHP-Nuke was originally a fork of the Thatware news portal system.

The system is released as "Free Software" under the GNU General Public License. Until version 7.5, the latest version of the software was freely downloadable from the PHP-Nuke website; version 7.5 is the first version for which a USD 10 download charge is made. This is permitted under the GNU GPL (providing the source code is included), but the purchaser of the software has the right to freely distribute the source code of the product.

From Wikipedia.org[/blockquote]

Don't worry about the price tag thing, version 7.7 (currently)  is free. You can download it from here. If you face any problems in downloading, you can ask me for it, but i have and am using version 7.6

Unlike PhpBB, the forum software, hosts do not give you preinstalled versions of Php-Nuke that you can start using instantly. So, you have no choice other than having to install it yourself. To do so, follow these steps.

Step 1 : Find yourself a host for your website that supports php and mySQL, this is normally mentioned on the front page of the host's website. If you're willing to pay money, this won't be hard. If you're not, you can find a free host who will give you a sub-domain. You can use orgfree.com[/a] services, however they insert an advertisement on the top of the page. I have not tried but heard good reviews of [url="*www.dhost.info"]dhost.info , who do not put any ads on your website. However, orgfree supports free domain hosting as well.

Step 2 : Download the latest availible version of php-nuke. Currently, 7.8 is the latest but it is paid, so 7.7 is the latest free version which you can download from here. It's a 5.5 MB Zipped download, but once it's unzipped, it's more than 10 MB in size, so a broadband connection is recommended.

Step 3 : Once you have downloaded the package, unzip it and open the [strong]/html/config.php file in NOTEPAD (Not Wordpad).[/strong] On this page you will have to enter details that have been given/set up by your host. Please note that these details repeat twice. The one on top just explains what you should do, but the one in the bottom is the one you have to change. Change the values but [strong]do not[/strong] remove the quotes. The following shows how and what details you should fill out.

$dbhost = "localhost"; - _Mostly, it's localhost. If not, your host will tell you._
$dbuname = "root"; - _Either the host will allow you to select one beforehand or will provide you with one_
$dbpass = ""; - _this is the database password. generally the same as the password for your hosting account._
$dbname = "nuke"; - _Your host will provide you with this_
$prefix = "nuke";  - _If you are installing only one copy of nuke on the website leave this as it is, but if this is a second or third, then pick a new name each time._
$user_prefix = "nuke"; - _If you are installing only one copy of nuke on the website leave this as it is, but if this is a second or third, then pick a new name each time._
$dbtype = "MySQL"; - _Normally, you have a mysql database, so don't change this, but if you have a different SQL database, ask your host about this or go to the phpnuke.org[/a] forum[
$sitekey = "SÂ·kQSd5%W@Y62-dm29-.-39.3a8sUf+W9"; [em]- If you buy a new version, then you will be provided a key, in which case you can change it. However, if you have downloaded free version, leave as it is._
$gfx_chk = 0;                     _ Leave as it is_
$subscription_url = "";   - _Leave as it is_
$admin_file = "admin";   - _Leave as it is_
$advanced_editor = 0;  - _Leave as it is_

Step 4 : After you have edited the config.php file, upload everything in the [strong]html folder only[/strong] to your website using an FTP Client suck as [url="*www.smartftp.com"]SmartFTP. Also, you can upload it to a directory on your website.

Step 5 [IMPORTANT] : This step concerns uploading to the SQL Database, and should not be forgotten. In any web browser, open your host's website, and go to your control panel. There's you must be seeing an option called [strong]"PhpMyAdmin" or Database"[/strong]. Provided your host is using PhpMyAdmin, which most hosts support, a window similar to what is below should open up.

*img77.echo.cx/img77/6237/phpmyadminlogin4uz.th.jpg[em]Above : PhpMyAdmin Login Screen[/em]

Fill up your database name and password to access your SQL database. Once you enter the SQL database, a screen similar to the one that follows should appear -

*img170.echo.cx/img170/8081/phpmyadminmainscreen3df.th.jpg

[em]Above : The Main PhpMyAdmin Page[/em]

From the drop down menu on the left, selct your database. You should see a new screen with a few tabs on top. Out of these tabs, click on the "SQL" Tab. The page that appears would have an option "Location of the text file". Here, click on choose and select the file called "nuke" in the Php-Nuke 7.7/Sql/ folder . Then, click on Go. You should get the dialog that the query has been executed succesfully or something similar.

Step 6 : Now comes the easy part. Just go to *www.youdomain.com/admin.php provided you have uploaded the files to the root directory. You will now be asked to create a user name with a password. Please do not forget this user name/password as this will be the Administrator id, without which you cannot change setiings.

Step 7 : Now, you'll be presented with a very easy to use control panel and will no longer require my help. Just do the setup from the "Preferences" option and you have your very own Php-Nuke Portal up and running.

If you have a query regarding this article, you may leave a comment. Please do not ask me for advanced level help since i cannot help you there. I have tried to keep this as simple as i could but some of you may still face problems. In that case feel free to contact me.

More on nuke themes and mods soon

Abhinav

____________________________________
Source - *www.cyberia.in/?p=96


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 14, 2005)

One more thing, i used to to think that a modded phpBB could match huke but i was WRONG - NO WAY

If anybody's interested in a tutorial for mods/themes/etc for nuke, then do say


----------



## cheetah (Jun 16, 2005)

Dont u know bbcodes buddy...


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 16, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> Dont u know bbcodes buddy...



i was kinda lazy so posted 5 or 6 articles at a time, using an online converter. OK, i'm gettin on repair job now


----------



## harmax (Jun 17, 2005)

great TUT 

should try out


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 18, 2005)

I use fantastico for this. It does one click install and also provides 1 click update at times.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 18, 2005)

everyone does'nt have fantastico. and also, make sure that you will have FTP acces to the folder which they don't always give...


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 5, 2005)

cheers to digit for their great nuke article in the mag


----------



## cheetah (Jul 6, 2005)

And all u ppl having Cpanel can install Php-Nuke and some 20 more applications through fantastico...


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah, i love fantastico, i get it on my broadphase hosting for $1 one time only. it's really a great plan for starters. the plan's closed now


----------

